# Just a Simple Coil Jig



## Alex (31/10/14)

What is this sorcery!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/14)

Now THAT is a neat coil jig! I want one of dem!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

by far the best coil maker thingy ever

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> What is this sorcery!




Amazing....but WTF is up with the gimp suit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Amazing....but WTF is up with the gimp suit


He just read this thread.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## b1scu17 (1/11/14)

I don't see a "take my money NOW!" button


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/11/14)

I want one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (1/11/14)

I am definitely gonna make me one of these. 3/32 if im correct is 2.4mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris (1/11/14)

Hmmm,nice, and its so simple i could build that.


----------



## b1scu17 (1/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> I am definitely gonna make me one of these. 3/32 if im correct is 2.4mm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed

I found this app the other day on the app store. Converts these fractions to metric measurements 

iEngineer by Perfectly Simple Apps LLC
https://appsto.re/us/xuXcw.i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gonzales (1/11/14)

Thanx @b1scu17. Great app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (1/11/14)

aah now here is a jig i will actually use. great find


----------



## Natheer Mallick (1/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> I am definitely gonna make me one of these. 3/32 if im correct is 2.4mm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Necris said:


> Hmmm,nice, and its so simple i could build that.



Name your prices lol ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/14)

Necris said:


> Hmmm,nice, and its so simple i could build that.





Natheer Mallick said:


> Name your prices lol ?



And PLEASE send a few to Aspire and KangerTech

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (1/11/14)

this for me looks easyer to build

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mario (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> What is this sorcery!



I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------



## Mario (1/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Amazing....but WTF is up with the gimp suit



Its Neo from the Matrix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/11/14)

Thanks for sharing @Alex ! This is an awesome little contraption  I want one!


----------



## Rudi (1/11/14)




----------



## Yiannaki (1/11/14)

Rudi said:


>



Only problem with that is that the smallest mandrel is 2.5mm


----------



## Rudi (1/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Only problem with that is that the smallest mandrel is 2.5mm


true true... like the patent tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (1/11/14)

DIY


----------



## Rudi (1/11/14)

http://www.simplybeadskitclub.com/newsletters.html?mode=article&article_id=3428

i know its a bead craft site, but damn we can learn something here


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/11/14)

Rudi said:


> true true... like the patent tho


@Andre has something similar I think its the artistic wire jig. It comes with a stand that clamps to a table.


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Andre has something similar I think its the artistic wire jig. It comes with a stand that clamps to a table.


Yip, nicely clamped to my vape table.....but have never used it. Too used to my little hand coil jig. Peeps on ECF use it and think it is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

thats awesome. where do i place my order?


----------



## Alex (2/11/14)

The Ghetto version  by morghel
2 corks, 1 piece of coat hanger, 1 nail, some drilling and voila!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Alex said:


> The Ghetto version  by morghel
> 2 corks, 1 piece of coat hanger, 1 nail, some drilling and voila!



That's proper ghetto Lol. But if it works. It works

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Twisper (2/11/14)

'n Boer maak 'n plan......


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

The Broke Vaper's Coil Jig

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> The Broke Vaper's Coil Jig



that brilliant!!! you couldn't wind a neater tighter coil


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

lol i have Honestly never wraped a coil yet but i have been practicing with some wire i have found around the house.. cant wait for my Vape mail to arrive so i can start building.. been watching vids on building non stop(hence this jig find) downloading pics of ccoils, u name it.. when the bug bites it bites damn hard..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> lol i have Honestly never wraped a coil yet but i have been practicing with some wire i have found around the house.. cant wait for my Vape mail to arrive so i can start building.. been watching vids on building non stop(hence this jig find) downloading pics of ccoils, u name it.. when the bug bites it bites damn hard..


thats the truth. its a downward spiral into a bottomless pit my friend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> thats the truth. its a downward spiral into a bottomless pit my friend


My problem is if i put my mind to something my wallet follows and with the wedding coming up the wallet is under lock and key, and the future wife has the key but man when this wedding is over im converting compleatly to vapeism(mind,body and wallet)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> My problem is if i put my mind to something my wallet follows and with the wedding coming up the wallet is under lock and key, and the future wife has the key but man when this wedding is over im converting compleatly to vapeism(mind,body and wallet)


you said that as if you had a choice lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> My problem is if i put my mind to something my wallet follows and with the wedding coming up the wallet is under lock and key, and the future wife has the key but man when this wedding is over im converting compleatly to vapeism(mind,body and wallet)



It's all for a good cause. The money you save in future hospital bills from smoking related crap, will be well worth the investment now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Just think i found something i can be damn good at, but priorities 1st ne.. got what i need to start up, think i mite have taken a difficult RDA (Trident V2) to start off with as every one recomended i get a Magma.. but hell practise makes perfect right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Twisper (2/11/14)

You must learn this early..... Never ever give you wallet to swambo....?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Twisper said:


> You must learn this early..... Never ever give you wallet to swambo....?


LOL if i dont i would have been flat broke for the wedding.. at least she knows how to work with money so its a win win combo


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> Just think i found something i can be damn good at, but priorities 1st ne.. got what i need to start up, think i mite have taken a difficult RDA (Trident V2) to start off with as every one recomended i get a Magma.. but hell practise makes perfect right



or be like me. spend money this month and recover it from your bonus next month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Twisper (2/11/14)

I hear you bud, same here, I love to spend.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> or be like me. spend money this month and recover it from your bonus next month


lol that is exactly what i did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> Just think i found something i can be damn good at, but priorities 1st ne.. got what i need to start up, think i mite have taken a difficult RDA (Trident V2) to start off with as every one recomended i get a Magma.. but hell practise makes perfect right


The trident is still one of my favorite RDA's to build. I still have one and its a good vape. Try doing a single coil in there at about 0.8ohms and use the second biggest airhole. Thats a fairly good starting point.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## free3dom (2/11/14)

Alex said:


> It's all for a good cause. The money you save in future hospital bills from smoking related crap, will be well worth the investment now.



This is absolutely my rationalle for spending so much on vaping. Saving money was never the reason I started vaping and quit smoking.

To me the spending goes toward keeping me happy and away from smoking. So even if it costs me 10x as much it would still be worth it.

In the end, you can't put a price on your health, so you'll always be saving no matter how much you spend

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> The trident is still one of my favorite RDA's to build. I still have one and its a good vape. Try doing a single coil in there at about 0.8ohms and use the second biggest airhole. Thats a fairly good starting point.


Thanx fot the info @Gazzacpt will play with it when i get it(should be here by tuesday) when i do it right i will be posting pics, if not i will be asking questions till i get it right and then post pics


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> Thanx fot the info @Gazzacpt will play with it when i get it(should be here by tuesday) when i do it right i will be posting pics, if not i will be asking questions till i get it right and then post pics


No worries bro ask away.


----------



## Twisper (2/11/14)

free3dom said:


> This is absolutely my rationalle for spending so much on vaping. Saving money was never the reason I started vaping and quit smoking.
> 
> To me the spending goes toward keeping me happy and away from smoking. So even if it costs me 10x as much it would still be worth it.
> 
> In the end, you can't put a price on your health, so you'll always be saving no matter how much you spend



I can not explain it any better......?


----------



## Necris (3/11/14)

Rudi said:


> My problem is if i put my mind to something my wallet follows and with the wedding coming up the wallet is under lock and key, and the future wife has the key but man when this wedding is over im converting compleatly to vapeism(mind,body and wallet)


Get a spare key cut


----------



## Rudi (3/11/14)

Necris said:


> Get a spare key cut


lol will have to wait it out.. sold some unwanted stuff and looks like some one is intrested in my coin collection so i will soon be stocking up on some more vape goodness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

Rudi said:


> lol will have to wait it out.. sold some unwanted stuff and looks like some one is intrested in my coin collection so i will soon be stocking up on some more vape goodness



that was me last month. sold some stuff i liked for some stuff i liked more


----------



## JakesSA (4/11/14)

I think we'll have some of these ready for the vape meet, with a twist ..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> I think we'll have some of these ready for the vape meet, with a twist ..



Knowing you I dibs one now!


----------



## Alex (4/11/14)

me too


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/14)




----------



## JakesSA (9/11/14)

v 0.1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (9/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> v 0.1
> View attachment 14967


That looks ridiculously awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (9/11/14)

price depending i dibs as well


----------



## JakesSA (9/11/14)

Still a ways to go before v1.0 though, we debating final sizes and materials at the moment but looks like the mandrels will be hardened tool steel. 

Options for the handles are brass for bling, stainless steel for shine or aluminium for weight. Choice, choices ..

Also the length of the handle is somewhat in dispute, the longer on pictured I prefer because its easier to hold but does take up some space in the vape box.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)

Dibs for sure! 


a Vape Club Coil thingy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/11/14)

My attempt at making this coil jig with an 18mm dowel rod.





I'm well pleased with how this turned out, for the 1.4mm mandrel I ended up using the ejector pin
from a PC DVDrom drive, and pushed it in with the drill press. 




The 45 degree hole for the wire came out perfectly.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/11/14)

Can anyone make me a coil, mount and wick jig for my Russian.

I'll do the filling no problem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

@JakesSA that coil jig looks really awesome. any idea on what price you will be marketing it at. nothing concrete just ball park for ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

